# TBX Elites Northeast



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Some jerk once said "Better late than never" well here is the 2017 schedule. Sorry for the delay but sometimes life has a way of dealing you crap cards. No excuses though I should have had it done already. So here it is!!!

4/9 - Mosquito 7-3pm(pending)***

5/13- Lake Milton 630-3pm Pointview

6/4- Berlin 6-3pm Bonner Rd

6/25- West Branch 6-3pm East ramp

7/30- Lake Milton 630-3pm Pointview

8/20- Berlin 7-3pm Bonner Rd

*** The April 9th at Mosquito has not been approved yet. Should have that date set this week. I also have a make up date scheduled for the early Skeeter tourney in case of inclement weather. I will update when it is all set in stone. 

Also, this is our second year with the one guy format Elites up here in the NE. It is $50 entry to all TBX members. Looking to build on last years numbers. Some of you know me and have fished these. So please help spread the word about them and the prize money will grow as the numbers grow and make it more worth your time. 
Check out Teambassxtreme.com for any 2017 updates and to take our survey to help make TBX an even better circuit for you. Hope to see a bunch of you out there. Thanks.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Date change on the first Mosquito!!! Just got verification on my first Mosquito tounrnament. The date will now be 4/8 instead of 4/9. Sorry for the change.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Schedule looks great. For those possibly considering fishing, Donnie does a good job running the tourneys. It's a good bunch of guys and we could use more. 

And great idea having a back up date for the first Skeeter tourney. Just say no to below zero wind chills lol


----------

